# Disply Case



## #1twin (Jun 11, 2008)

This is my display case crammed full of embossed meds, druggist, inks, rond bottom water bottles and a mixture of things. Thanks for looking.  Marvin


----------



## idigjars (Jun 12, 2008)

Very nice display case and bottles Marvin.  Which bottle is your favorite?  Thanks for sharing your pic with us.              Paul


----------



## #1twin (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you[]   I would have to say my one and only open pontil umbrella ink that I dug here in Biloxi. I do like all the embossed meds also. My favorite med would be a SWAMP CHILL AND FEVER CURE FORT SMITH ARK. My favorite hair (and only one)[] would be a FEELY and CROCKER SYNDICATE HAIR STORE bottle.  Thanks for the reply,  Marvin


----------



## capsoda (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice display marvin. Feely hair stuff??? Don't know that I would use that.[]


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 13, 2008)

I have about 400 bottles crammed into a built-in china cabinet in my dining room too.  It is not a nice way to display as you can only partially appreciate the ones in the front row and there is no back-light to aid in color appreciation.  I keep telling the wife that I am going to narrow the collection down and add back lights or more shelves.

 What all do you have in there?  Pull a few out and show us.

 PD


----------



## #1twin (Jun 16, 2008)

They are mostly meds and inks. But it is a hodge-podge of everything. I agree it is not the best way to display something.  Thanks, Marvin


----------



## Stardust (Jun 16, 2008)

I think they are also very nice in that antique cabinet and in there they are dust free.Thanks for sharing.[] 
 Is it a corner display cabinet? It very unique.... I like that. []


----------



## #1twin (Jun 17, 2008)

Thank you very much Stardust. It is a wall cabinet secured to the wall with two hooks so it will never fall forward. I appreciate the compliments.   Marvin


----------



## #1twin (Jun 17, 2008)

*RE: Requested close-up*

This is one side of the top shelve close up as requested. Thanks, Marvin


----------



## #1twin (Jun 17, 2008)

*RE: 2nd close up*

Here is the other side close up. Sorry the pictures don't show much.  I'm trying to learn how to take better pictures[8|]  Thanks, Marvin


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 17, 2008)

> My favorite med would be a SWAMP CHILL AND FEVER CURE FORT SMITH ARK.


 
 That's a cool cure, too bad its not the Georgia one, they are a high end bottle.


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 28, 2008)

Anyone see the display shelves in the recent Antique Glass and Bottle Collector mag issue showing Dwight Fryer's poison collection?  30 feet of back lit shelves!!!! Wow!


----------

